# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  We're planning a trip to Finland & Denmark in July.  Would appreciate any suggestions on hotels, restaurants, things not to miss, etc.   thanks

## LMAC

We're planning a trip to Finland &amp; Denmark in July.  Would appreciate any suggestions on hotels, restaurants, things not to miss, etc.   thanks

----------


## Midwest Mike

Don't you guys ever stay at home?  Retirement must be nice...hope we can join you someday on one of your trips.

----------


## LMAC

Mike

That would be great, then I could show off have much culture I have picked up in the past 20 years in Europe.(Not)  However nothing beats Le Select and FF.  Then you already know that.

Lance

----------


## Petri

Do you know your schedule for Finland yet?

Here are some pictures from a "typical saturday":

http://flickr.com/groups/hsc2007/pool/

;-)

----------

